# Ersatz für congstar komplett Box



## Don_Dan (9. Januar 2014)

*Ersatz für congstar komplett Box*

Hallo Community,

Leider hat meine congstar komplett Box gestern das Zeitliche gesegnet, und weil das außerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit geschah wird congstar sie nicht ersetzen. Deshalb bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz. Der Congstar-Support empfiehlt folgende Geräte ( die sie natürlich auch selbst verkaufen ^^ ):



> Wir bieten folgende Produkte an:
> - Fritzbox 7330 (Komfort-Router für 79,99 €) Für ADSL2+ (16 MBit/s).
> - Fritzbox 7360 (Fortschrittlicher Router für 149,99 €) Für VDSL (100 MBit/s) und ADSL2+ (16 MBit/s).
> - Fritzbox 7390 (Fortschrittlicher Router mit zusätzlichen Komfortfunktionen und ISDN-Funktionalität für 199,99 €). Für VDSL (100 MBit/s) und ADSL2+ (16 MBit/s)


Davon ist alleine die Fritzbox 7330 in meinem Preisrahmen, mehr als 100€ würde ich nur ungern ausgeben. 

Welche Alternativen könnt ihr denn sonst noch empfehlen? Und ist die Fritzbox 7330 überhaupt zu empfehlen?

Der Router sollte folgendes können:
- DSL Modem ( normales DSL, kein VDSL )
- VoIP mit einem angeschlossenen Telefon
- ein Rechner per LAN-Kabel angeschlossen
- 1 Smartphone per WLAN eingebunden

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## mrfloppy (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatz für congstar komplett Box*

die 7330 reicht doch völlig aus sofern du nur eine rufnummer hast, also einen simulierten analog anschluß. die anderen beiden können noch vdsl aber das brauchst du doch nicht.
zur 7330 kann ich nicht viel sagen nur zu 7360 ( gutes gerät ), und 7390 ( müll )


----------



## der_knoben (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatz für congstar komplett Box*

Bist du sicher, dass dir die Congstar-Box gehört? Oftmals wird das Gerät nur verliehen und muss bei Vertragsbeendigung zurückgegeben werden. Dann hast du sehr wohl anrecht auf eine neue Box von Congstar.


----------



## Don_Dan (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatz für congstar komplett Box*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> die 7330 reicht doch völlig aus sofern du nur eine rufnummer hast, also einen simulierten analog anschluß. die anderen beiden können noch vdsl aber das brauchst du doch nicht.
> zur 7330 kann ich nicht viel sagen nur zu 7360 ( gutes gerät ), und 7390 ( müll )



Ich habe nur eine Rufnummer. Die 7330 würde ich dann nehmen, aber ich dachte es gibt vielleicht noch andere Geräte die besser oder besonders empfehlenswert sind.



der_knoben schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass dir die Congstar-Box gehört? Oftmals wird das Gerät nur verliehen und muss bei Vertragsbeendigung zurückgegeben werden. Dann hast du sehr wohl anrecht auf eine neue Box von Congstar.



Nein, soweit ich weiß ist das hier nicht so, der Support sagt nämlich folgendes:



> Das von Ihnen beschriebene Problem deutet leider auf einen Defekt der Hardware hin.
> Bedauerlicherweise  müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Gewährleistung Ihres Routers  abgelaufen ist. Aus diesem Grund können wir Ihnen leider kein  kostenloses Ersatzgerät zukommen lassen.



In der Leistungsbeschreibung steht folgendes:



> Die Nutzung des _congstar komplett_-Angebotes setzt die Installation der von congstar zu den Tarifen ausgelieferten Hardware oder vergleichbarer Endgeräte voraus.



Über eine Rückgabe des Routers bei Kündigung oder Defekt konnte ich nichts finden. Also ist das ( jetzt defekte ) Gerät in meinen Besitz übergegangen, dafür muss ich jetzt aber auch einen neuen kaufen. Ich habe zur Klärung noch mal eine Mail geschrieben, aber natürlich will ich so schnell wie möglich einen neuen Router haben um wieder online zu sein.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatz für congstar komplett Box*

Grundsätzlich kannst du auch mit der kleinen FRITZ!Box 7330 nichts verkehrt machen. Die Frage ist einfach welche der Funktionen der Geräte dich interessieren und auch genutzt werden würden.
Alternativ kannst du dich auch am ''freien'' Markt nach Geräten umsehen, du musst nicht zwangsweise eines von deinem Anbieter nehmen.
Persönlich kann ich die Geräte von AVM immer wieder empfehlen, ich benutze nun mittlerweile nach verschiedenen Upgrades eine FRITZ!Box 7390.

Aus aktuellem Anlass:
Backdoor in Routern
D-Link mit UPnP-Lücke
Video: Lücke in Routern


----------



## Decrypter (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatz für congstar komplett Box*

Kommt denn auch ein Gebraucht Gerät in Frage ?
Denn da gibt es auf dem Gebraucht Markt viele Geräte, die für deine Zwecke völlig ausreichen, nur halt eben nicht der aktuellen Geräte Generation entsprechen. Wie z.B. ein Speedport W700V, welcher seinerzeit ein sehr gutes Gerät war. Sowas bekommt man Gebraucht schon vielfach für 20 Euro.


----------



## Don_Dan (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatz für congstar komplett Box*



pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kannst du auch mit der kleinen FRITZ!Box 7330 nichts verkehrt machen. Die Frage ist einfach welche der Funktionen der Geräte dich interessieren und auch genutzt werden würden.
> Alternativ kannst du dich auch am ''freien'' Markt nach Geräten umsehen, du musst nicht zwangsweise eines von deinem Anbieter nehmen.
> Persönlich kann ich die Geräte von AVM immer wieder empfehlen, ich benutze nun mittlerweile nach verschiedenen Upgrades eine FRITZ!Box 7390.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, die Nutzung ist nicht so intensiv, nur ganz normales Surfen, ich streame nicht viel, die Downloadraten und auch der Ping sind nicht so wichtig dass ich dafür noch extra Geld ausgeben würde. Hauptsache sie ist verlässlich online und ich bin telefonisch erreichbar bei guter Gesprächsqualität.
Ich weiß dass ich auch auf dem "freien" Markt einen Router kaufen kann, deshalb habe ich ja hier den Thread erstellt um nach Alternativen zu fragen. Die Geräte die Congstar vorgeschlagen hat habe ich nur mal dazu geschrieben weil ich mich mit Routern noch nie beschäftigt habe. Wie es aussieht ist aber 79,99€ für die 7330 ein guter Preis.
Ich habe gelesen die 7330 hätte einen Anschluss für ein analoges Telefon, auf der Rückseite ist der aber nicht zu finden. Weißt du wo der ist? An der Seite?

Das mit den Backdoors hatte ich sogar schon gesehen. 



Decrypter schrieb:


> Kommt denn auch ein Gebraucht Gerät in Frage ?
> Denn da gibt es auf dem Gebraucht Markt viele Geräte, die für deine Zwecke völlig ausreichen, nur halt eben nicht der aktuellen Geräte Generation entsprechen. Wie z.B. ein Speedport W700V, welcher seinerzeit ein sehr gutes Gerät war. Sowas bekommt man Gebraucht schon vielfach für 20 Euro.



Ein gebrauchtes Gerät käme generell schon in Frage, nur will ich möglichst schnell einen neuen Router, wenn ich bei ebay einen ersteigere kann es mit dem Versand immer etwas dauern, je nach Verkäufer. Dann kaufe ich lieber einen neuen der auch schnell da ist. Ich werde mich aber mal nach dem Speedport W700V umschauen! Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Decrypter (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatz für congstar komplett Box*

Muß ja nicht Ebay direkt sein. Einfach mal in Ebay Kleinanzeigen in deiner Umgebung danach suchen. Da könntest auch fündig werden und wenn du was passendes finden solltest, fährst hin, bezahlst und hast das Gerät gleich mit.


----------



## Don_Dan (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatz für congstar komplett Box*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Muß ja nicht Ebay direkt sein. Einfach mal in Ebay Kleinanzeigen in deiner Umgebung danach suchen. Da könntest auch fündig werden und wenn du was passendes finden solltest, fährst hin, bezahlst und hast das Gerät gleich mit.


 
Danke, an ebay Kleinanzeigen hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Da werde ich noch mal schauen, ansonsten bestelle ich morgen die Fritzbox 7330.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatz für congstar komplett Box*



Don_Dan schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Nutzung ist nicht so intensiv, nur ganz normales Surfen, ich streame nicht viel, die Downloadraten und auch der Ping sind nicht so wichtig dass ich dafür noch extra Geld ausgeben würde. Hauptsache sie ist verlässlich online und ich bin telefonisch erreichbar bei guter Gesprächsqualität.
> Ich weiß dass ich auch auf dem "freien" Markt einen Router kaufen kann, deshalb habe ich ja hier den Thread erstellt um nach Alternativen zu fragen. Die Geräte die Congstar vorgeschlagen hat habe ich nur mal dazu geschrieben weil ich mich mit Routern noch nie beschäftigt habe. Wie es aussieht ist aber 79,99€ für die 7330 ein guter Preis.
> Ich habe gelesen die 7330 hätte einen Anschluss für ein analoges Telefon, auf der Rückseite ist der aber nicht zu finden. Weißt du wo der ist? An der Seite?
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, war einige Tage in der analogen Welt unterwegs und hatte wenig Zeit mich um das digitale Leben zu kümmern 

Der analoge Telefonanschluss ist an der FRITZ!Box 7330 an der Seitenwand in Form der bekannten F-Buchse bzw. der Rückseite zu finden und dort in Form einer RJ11-Buchse ausgeführt.

Was die Qualität der Telefonate belangt hängt dies auch mit dem Endgerät, sprich dem Telefon zusammen. In diesem Zusammenhang seien auch hier von mir die Geräte von AVM genannt, beispielsweise das FRITZ!Fon MT-F.
Grundsätzlich ist aber auch jedes DECT-fähige Endgerät kabellos an der FRiTZ!Box 7330 nutzbar, was bequemerweise auch noch das Kabel wegfallen lässt. Auch damit habe ich bis jetzt durchweg positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------

